# CAN CANON IR2016J PRINT?



## elabass (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to know if this model (CANON IR2016J) of photocopy machine if can print.It has a usb port for printing but when i connect to pc it isnt deteted so i am not sure if it can print or not. but the usb cable is ok.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It's essentially a business photocopier, but some IR2016 models either come ready to print from a Windows PC, or it may need an add-on Canon PCL Printer Kit.

According the Canon website, you can't add the PCL Printer Kit to the IR2016J model. So the model you have is probably just a photocopier.


----------

